# Connectors - Amphenol vs. Neutrik



## Dead Undead (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been looking to make my own cables for a while with Mogami cables but I wasn't set on a connector. What can you all tell me about Amphenol and Neutrik? Which would you choose?


----------



## evilsaint (Jul 18, 2011)

Neutrik. I've been using them for years, Amphenols are slightly cheaper though.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 18, 2011)

all of the connectors I've bought for cables have been top of the line Neutrik. that said, I don't think the amphenol connectors are going to fail or anything, as long as your build quality is good. the Neutrik connectors I have are big, which can make a difference depending on what you are wiring. 

If I had it to do over, I'd buy different connectors...they might still be neutrik, but not the same ones I have.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 18, 2011)

neutrik hands down


----------



## JamesM (Jul 18, 2011)

No discernable difference. Anyone who says otherwise, I don't know why. Both are built to very high quality and will last you for a very, very long time. 

Amphenol are easier to solder, however. Neutrik's cup joints can be tricky. 

After using both, I now use Amphenols. Christ, I can give you clips proving they sound identical.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2011)

Six of one, half a dozen of the other. 

I've used both and like both equally. If I was to make a Redco order today I'd probably go for the Amphenol.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 18, 2011)

Think I'm gonna go Amphenol for the ease of soldering. Thanks guys!


----------

